# Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*​
Auch die Kollegen der Printpresse merken, dass mit den Verbänden nicht alles so läuft, wie Angler sich das wünschen würden.

Ich empfehle die aktuelle Ausgabe (September) der "Fisch und Fang" zu lesen.

Und darin vor allem das Editorial von Matze Koch.

Er setzt sich da mit dem Fall des Fussballweltmeisters Klaus Augenthaler auseinander, der vom Geschäftsführer des LFV-Bayern, Dr. Hanfland, in einem Interview mit der “Süddeutschen” als Angler diffamiert und angegriffen wurde, weil er einen großen Waller zurück gesetzt hatte. 

Matze Koch fragt dann, ob Dr. Hanfland vom bayerischen Landesfischereiverband "sich nun in Kürze auch PETA anschliessen wolle und den Menschen “als Pest auf diesem Planeten” bezeichnen, damit kein Waller mehr mit dem Leben davonkomme, und sei er noch so tranig".....

Ebenso stellt er dar, wie schon Izaac Walton vor 350 Jahren weiter war, als “einige Verbände, welche die Uhr bis in die Steinzeit zurückdrehen mussten”, wenn er für maßvolle Entnahme und darüber hinaus für ein zurücksetzen plädierte.

Ich kann die Kollegen von Fisch und Fang und Matze Koch für  dieses Editorial nur loben!

Und allen Anglern empfehlen, sich das Heft zu kaufen und das Editorial in Gänze zu lesen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Thomas hat auch noch ein kleines Video-Statement dazu abgedreht:

Bitteschön:




https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1248040361905184/


----------



## Jose (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

find ich gut. zu toppen wäre das wohl nur durch eine online-veröffentlichung. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Das Video von Matze Koch - gar nicht so lange her - wo er sich über das Thema geäußert hat, hatte ich da bereits gesehen. Werde die Zeitschrift auch noch holen.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hole ich mir auch, der Verlag sollte sehen, das solche Prints gekauft werden. Nach dem Lesen wird die F&F zur Arztpraxis gebracht. Vielleicht liest der eine oder andere solche Artikel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hole ich mir auch, der Verlag sollte sehen, das solche Prints gekauft werden.


du hasts verstanden!!
#6#6#6


----------



## opferlamer (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Auch sehenswert!

https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/988203594581370/

Matze kotzt ab.


----------



## Pep63 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Am 20.7.habe ich folgende Mail an die F&F, Chefredakteur Stühring gesendet:
_____________________________________________________
_Sehr geehrter Herr Stühring, 

 mit Begeisterung lese ich Monat für Monat die F&F. Die Angelberichte sind immer wieder interessant und lesenswert.
 Leider vermisse ich, bis auf kleine Ausnahmen, Berichte über die  Interessenvertretungen  der Angler und politische Einflussnahmen. Hier häufen sich die Themen:  DAFV, Nachtangelverbote, Angeleinschränkungen in der Ostsee, Angelverbot  FFH Gebiete, Setzkescherverbot in NRW Kanälen, Releasevorbote Bayern  etc.. 

 Matze Koch hat sich zZ. auf seiner Facebook Seite einem Thema zugewandt.  

 Leider ist eine breite Anglerschaft nicht ausreichend über die Arbeit oder Nichtarbeit unserer Vertretungen informiert. 


 Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie eine „Angelpolitische Seite“ einführen würden. 



 Für eine kurze Rückmeldung auch ein „Dankeschön“ im Voraus. 
______________________________________________________

 Schon einen Tag später hatte ich eine Antwort! Hierin wurde mir versichert, dass die F&F die aktuelle Situation der Angelverbände weiterhin kritisch verfolgen wird. Eine „politische Seite“ wird jedoch abgelehnt. 
  Die Orginalantwort stelle ich hier nicht ein. Hierzu müsste ich mir das Einverständnis holen.

Gut ist jedoch, dass die Mitarbeiter (Matze Koch, Christian Hoch und Jan Lock) diese Dinge ansprechen und veröffentlichen.


----------



## phirania (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Matze Koch....#6#6#6
Weiter so.
Und was unternehmen unsere Anderen sogenannten Angel Profis zu den brisanten Themen.?
Verdienen Geld an den Anglern,und äußern sich nicht öffentlich dazu
Nehmen keine Stellung dazu um die Angler zu unterstützen.#d


----------



## Deep Down (25. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@Matze
Einfach mal Danke für Deine klaren Worte im Editorial!


----------



## tibulski (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo,

den guten alten Izaak Walton jetzt noch als Steigbügelhalter für das dumme Verhalten von Augenthaler zu vergewaltigen hat schon was. #q

Izaak Walton meinte damit, dass man aufhört zu fischen bzw. Fische zurücksetzt, wenn man an einem Tag genug Fische für den eigenen Verzehr gefangen hat.

Es wäre ihm wohl nicht in den Sinn gekommen einen solch kapitalen Fang zurückzusetzen. Wer das Buch kennt, weiss auch das er den Döbel (für Bayern: Aitel) als hervorragenden Speisefisch geschätzt hat.

Das alles noch zu verteidigen schaufelt uns Anglern das eigene Grab. Was Augenthaler am Gewässer macht, soll er selbst entscheiden, aber noch öffentlichkeitswirksam zu dokumentieren wie er den Fisch durch den Dreck schleift und mit Sand und Blättern paniert, um ihn dann zurückzusetzen, ist um es gelinde auszudrücken nicht sehr klug.

Nach den aktuellen Studien von Prof. Arlinghaus hängt die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung zum Thema Angeln in erster Linie von der Intention des Anglers ab, einen Fisch zu fangen. Hätte er ihn schonend im Wasser entlassen und sein Kumpel dazu ein Foto gemacht, hätte ich und wohl auch viele Nichtangler damit weniger Probleme (obwohl es trotzdem nicht erlaubt wäre), aber so war es einfach nur dumm. 

Wenn wir so etwas befürworten, spielen wir nur denen in die Hände die das Angeln gänzlich verbieten wollen.

Da braucht sich Hanfland nicht PETA anzuschliessen, wenn die Meinung in der Bevölkerung sich dieser Richtung anschliesst, haben wir Angler ernste Probleme.

Das dieses Forum jetzt Matze Koch für seinen Kommentar feiert, gleicht einem Pyrrhussieg.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@tibulski: Du verstehst es nicht! Gehörst Du wirklich noch zu den wenigen, die glauben, wenn wir uns ruihg und brav an die Regeln halten bleibt alles so wie es ist???
Sone Figut von Peta hat es vor wenigen Tagen im TV deutlich geäußert: Die Angler müssen soweit stigmatisiert werden, bis das Angeln verboten wird....
Da is nix mehr mit Duckmäusertum und ruhig halten- da muß gegengesteuert werden!!!!!

Und egal was man von der FuF sonst halten mag: Die setzen sich mam mehr für die Interessen von uns ein als das Gro der Verbandsfuzzis....


----------



## tibulski (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo Polarfuchs,

erklär es mir!

Entscheidend wird sein, wie sich die öffentliche Wahrnehmung zum Angeln stellt. Ich hab den TV-Beitrag im MDR und dem PETA Vetreter auch gesehen. 

Wenn wir es für gut heissen, dass wir Fische durch den Dreck ziehen um sie zu Fotografieren und dann wieder freilassen, glaube ich werden wir wenig Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung haben. 

Das wir für unsere Interessen einstehen ist gut und richtig. Aber Augentahler hat mit der Aktion voll ins Klo gegriffen, tut mir leid für ihn. Aber er war wohl auch etwas naiv. Und ich finde wir machen es unseren Gegner zu leicht, wenn wir in unseren meinungsführenden Zeitschriften es noch verteidigen gegen geltendes Fischereirecht zu verstossen.

Das wir Gegensteuern kann ich befürworten, aber deshalb können wir nicht jeden Mist verteidigen, auch wenn der Angler mal Fussballweltmeister war.

Wem willst du das wie erklären? Und Izaak Walton würde sich wohl im Grabe umdrehen dafür missbraucht zu werden.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@tibulski
Du solltest das Interview in der SZ vielleicht nochmal lesen:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/regensburg-eine-schaebige-tat-1.3063204

Hanfland kritisiert Augenthaler explizit nicht wegen des Umgangs mit dem Fisch, sondern ausdrücklich wegen des illegalen Zurücksetzens. 

Weiter führt er aus, er finde es gut, dass alles vor den Kopf geschlagen wird, aus ethischen Gründen usw. 

Genau hier setzt auch Matze Koch mit seiner Kirtik an. 

Um den Umgang mit dem Fisch ging es weder bei Hanfland, noch bei Matze Koch. 

P.S. Was ein Steigbügelhalter ist solltest du vielleicht nochmal recherchieren oder du fragst mal bei eurem Präsidenten Freiherr van Eyb nach, vielleicht weiß der das


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@Franz
[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## kridkram (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Moin,
Ich würde gern erst mal die Bilder oder das Video mit Klaus sehen wollen, wo kann ich das tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> aber deshalb können wir nicht jeden Mist verteidigen, auch wenn der Angler mal Fussballweltmeister war.


Ich würde es anders formulieren:
Endlich lassen sich Angler nicht mehr jeden Mist von Verbanditen gefallen und endlich merken auch die Jungs in den Printmedien, dass bei den Verbänden vieles schon im Grundsatz schief läuft...


Dass weder bei Matze Koch noch beim Hanfland jemals die Rede davon war, dass der Waller schlecht behandelt wurde, sondern gerade Hanfland nur aufs abknüppeln abstellte, hat Franz (danke Dir) ja schon dargestellt.....

Es zeigt sich einfach immer wieder - so auch aktuell hier zu lesen - dass die Verbände und deren Funktionäre weder verstehen, worum es im Grundsatz geht (Tibulski als Pressesprecher B-W hier als Beispiel), oder in ihrem Verhalten einfach grundsätzlich anglerfeindlich sind...

Und da ist das mit Bayern und Auge nur ein Punkt...

*Weitere aktuelle anglerfeindliche Punkte aus der Verbanditenwelt:*
Das peinliche und anglerfeindliche Verhalten des LFV-BW und seines Präsis beim Wahlbetrug der CDU bez. Nachtangelverbot

Setzkescherverbot in NRW in Westfalen-Lippe-Gewässern, obwohl das   gesetzlich nicht notwendig ist.

Einknicken von DAFV und LSFV-SH im Berliner Umweltministerium bei Angelverbote-SH, wo sie die neuen Regelungen (immer noch pauschales Angelverbot, nur auf kleinerer Fläche) verbrochen haben..

DAFV und LSFV-SH beim Dorschmanagement, wo sie ohne Not Angebote an Habeck machten, um Berufsfischer (NICHT Angler oder den Dorsch!!) zu retten..

Natura2000 und Angelverbote in NDS, wo zwar der Anglerverband Niedersachsen für seine Angler kämpft wie ein Löwe, Weser-Ems dagegen rät, zu warten bis Angelverbote kommen...

endlos fortzuführen das Verbandsversagen, das hier sind nur die gerade aktuellen Punkte...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> aber deshalb können wir nicht jeden Mist verteidigen, auch wenn der Angler mal Fussballweltmeister war.



Ihr könnt und wollt es nicht verteitigen,weil ihr im Gegensatz zu
Augenthaler nicht über ideologisches Kreisliganiveau 
hinauskommt.

Und da wird bekanntlich gern und   reichlich getreten !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Schon 2013 hatten ja Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV und ihre Abnickerverbände klar gemacht, wie sie mit PETA umgehen wollen.
Dazu passt auch das Verhalten des inzwischen aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen LFV Bayern, ebenso wie die hier vom Pressesprecher des LFV-BW vorgetragene Sichtweise:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Nicht also, dass das Thma neu wäre oder niemand davon wissen konnte. 
Schon damals gabs Massenanzeigenvon PETA..

Und das von der Antwort damals dürfte heute immer noch gelten, obwohl ja Haferbeck von PETA im MDR vorgestern Klartext redete: 


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> *"Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a  Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei  voranbringt."*



Ich bleibe auch hier dabei:
Die Verbände, DAFV wie auch hier beim Thema Augenthaler speziell der LFV-Bayern, hinterlassen hier nur noch verbrannte Erde für Angler und das Angeln.

Entweder durch ihre Untätigkeit beim Kampf GEGEN PETA 
oder 
ihre Tätigkeit beim Kampf GEGEN Angler (wie Auge)..

*GUT!!!, dass Matze Koch das in der Fisch und Fang, Ausgabe September 2016, im Editorial so klar anspricht!!!!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders formulieren:
> Endlich lassen sich Angler nicht mehr jeden Mist von Verbanditen gefallen und endlich merken auch die Jungs in den Printmedien, dass bei den Verbänden vieles schon im Grundsatz schief läuft...
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Thomas, alles zu Tibulski & Co treffend gesagt.

Es werden lieber einige Angler von den LFV den Wölfen zum Fraß vorgeworfen.
Evtl. in der Hoffnung selber davon zu kommen.

Da hat man aber die Rechnung ohne die Natur- u. Tierschutzverbände und vor allem Petra gemacht.


----------



## Deep Down (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> ......Hätte er ihn schonend im Wasser entlassen und sein Kumpel dazu ein Foto gemacht, hätte ich und wohl auch viele Nichtangler damit weniger Probleme (obwohl es trotzdem nicht erlaubt wäre), aber so war es einfach nur dumm.
> 
> .....



Dumm war eigentlich nur, sich als Verbandler hinzustellen und im Sinne der Angelgegner lautschallend in deren Horn zu pusten.
Wenn einem nichts Sinnvolles einfällt, dann hält man entweder die Klappe oder versucht als Interessenvertreter in einer solchen Ausnahmesituation Verständnis für sein Verhalten zu vermitteln und zu erklären, weshalb es ihm trotz Verbotes in den Sinn gekommen sein könnte, so einen Fisch zurückzusetzen. 
Damit wäre dann nicht etwa ein möglicher Gesetzesverstoß gerechtfertigt, aber die mögliche Ursache für sein Handeln verständlich erklärt worden. Das die Umstände dabei nicht glücklich waren, hätte man erwähnen können.

Damit hätte man der Stigmatisierung der Angelgegner trefflichst entgegengewirkt! 

Tatsache ist nämlich, dass die Bevölkerung grundsätzlich versteht, dass man einen Fisch auch mal zurücksetz. 
Was die Bevölkerung nicht versteht, ist, dass man jeden "ungewollt" gefangen Fisch, mag er also zu groß, zu alt ungenießbar etc außerhalb der Schonzeit und des Mindestmaßes mitnehmen muss, auch wenn der kulinarische Genuß oder dessen Schicksal der grünen Tonne höchst fragwürdig ist.
Nicht umsonst wird das rigerose bayerische Abknüppelgesetz, insbesondere in Gestalt seiner gezeigten pauschalen Umsetzung daher durchaus als verfassungswidrig aufgefasst!

Unterhalte Dich mal mit einem "Sterblichen" außerhalb Eurer Verbandsnomenklatura am Wasser oder im unverstrahlten Bekanntenkreis.

Zu Deinen Ausführungen bezogen auf die Intention und den Inhalt der Meinung von Matze Koch kann  man nur den Kopf schütteln. Dazu haben Franz und Thomas schon passend geantwortet. Gräben und Gräber habt ihr ausgehoben und macht fleißig damit weiter!


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Vor allem ärgerlich ist es, dass der Presse(ver)sprecher eines dieser sich immer mehr als unfähig erweisenden Landesverbände nicht nur nicht begreifen kann oder will, dass es um den eigentlichen Kern der Dinge - das Angeln in Deutschland - geht, sondern dass er das angelfeindliche Verhalten dieses (Kon)fusionsfehlkonstrukts auch noch zu rechtfertigen versucht, indem er einen einzelnen Angler (egal, ob der nun Augenthaler oder Meier-Müller-Schulze heißt) schonungslos ans Messer der Angelgegner ausliefert.

@tibulski: Das von Dir hier Geschriebene ist aus meiner Sicht in höchstem Maße engstirnig, kurzsichtig und, da es ja offenbar auch noch die "offizielle" Meinung des Landesverbandes darstellt, den Du vertrittst, ein unwiderlegbarer Nachweis für all das, was wir hier im Anglerboard seit Jahren diskutieren und kritisieren und ganz allgemein mit so moderaten Worten wie "Unfähigkeit" viel zu diplomatisch beschreiben.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das, was Leute wie Du hier vertreten und unterstützen, nichts anderes als Verrat an der Sache ANGELN, für die ihr euch eigentlich einsetzen und stark machen solltet und wofür ihr Landesverbände mit nicht wenig Beitragsgeld von ANGLERN (!) bezahlt werdet.

Wie kann es nur soweit gekommen sein, dass ein Angler, der von verblendeten Tierrechtspopulisten dafür angemacht wird, einen Fisch zurückgesetzt zu haben, auch noch von seinen eigenen Lobbyisten dafür in einem Anglerforum kritisiert wird? #q


----------



## Marf22 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@tibulski......wegen Abnickern und Gartenschlauchrückgrätlern sind wir in Deutschland genau da wo wir heute angekommen sind.....aufwachen und Augen auf. 

Danke an Matze,  habs ihm vor Monaten auch schon mal selber geschrieben:vik:


Danke auch an Thomas,  für die Arbeit die du dir in diesem Kampf gegen Windmühlen machst. Hier auf dem Land gab es diese Anglerfeindlichkeit so gut wie nicht und deswegen bin ich oft nicht deiner Meinung gewesen. Mittllerweile bin ich da auch anderer Meinung.....und möchte die Freiheit die wir hier noch haben verteidigen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Bitte wie?????
Der Herr ist ein offizieller? ???


Na dann herzlichen Dank für garnichts....- nee stimmt ja nicht: Danke für's verschlimmbessern


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hier auf dem Land gab es diese Anglerfeindlichkeit so gut wie nicht und deswegen bin ich oft nicht deiner Meinung gewesen. Mittllerweile bin ich da auch anderer Meinung.....und möchte die Freiheit die wir hier noch haben verteidigen.


Danke Dir - und wenns nur Du wärst, der durch unsere Veröffentlichungen und Diskussionen so weit gekommen wäre, hätte sich der Kampf schon gelohnt.

Danke daher für dieses Statement von Dir.

DANKE!!!

Da weiss man wieder, man arbeitet nicht umsonst!!!

DANKE!!


----------



## Wersefischer (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Kann Marfs Worte nur voll unterschreiben.
Danke Thomas für dein dauerndes ,permanentes nerven der Verbände.
Dafür das du dich unermüdlich einsetzt.
Werde die F u F gleich mal holen und Matzes Worte dazu lesen.

Bin froh im Emsland zu angeln,war mal an der Mosel da war das Verbotsbuch zum Tagesschein so dick wie ein Berliner Telefonbuch.
So was will ich nicht.
Danke an alle die sich irgendwie einsetzten,versuche meinen bescheidenen Teil durch Aufklärung im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis beizutragen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Trifft das Thema nur am Rande. Aber von wegen jeden Fisch zwangsweise totschlagen müssen.
Ich habe einen Fischereischein und eine nachgewiesene Sachkunde durch eine staatliche Prüfung zum Angeln und den dazugehörenden Themen.
Deshalb kann ich sehr wohl vor Ort entscheiden, einen Fisch nicht zu töten sondern zurückzusetzen. Auch in Bayern.
Weil aber die Verbandssteuerkassierer keine chochones haben sind sie nicht bereit, dies auch vor Gericht zu klären. Das Argument dazu, das kann ja auch anders ausgehen. Na und? Dann bleibt es halt so wie es ist.
Das legalisiert aber nicht C&R. Ziel mus seine sinnvolle Verwertung sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> wenn die Meinung in der Bevölkerung sich dieser Richtung anschliesst, haben wir Angler ernste Probleme.



Hallo?

Schon wach und mental im Jahr 2016 angekommen?

Probleme haben wir bereits seit Jahren !

Weil der überwiegende Teil der deutschen Angelverbände(inkl.BV), die Deutungshoheit sang-und klanglos anderen überlässt.

Meinungen und Gesetze,sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt.Die mögliche und auch tagtäglich praktizierte Einflussnahme ist schliesslich auch Sinn und Zweck einer Interessenvertretung.

Zumindest bei denen,die ihren Job ernst nehmen.

Jede gescheite Lobbyvereinigung sieht zu,das sie für ihre Klientel das
bestmögliche rausholt.

Das "bestmögliche" Ergebnis dt.Verbände,bestand und besteht zu 99% im ducken,abnicken und anschei$$en der eigenen Kundschaft.

Leute wie K.Augenthaler sind nicht das Problem..sie sind die logische Konsequenz einer verkorksten Verbandspolitik.




tibulski schrieb:


> Nach den aktuellen Studien von Prof. Arlinghaus hängt die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung zum Thema Angeln in erster Linie von der Intention des Anglers ab, einen Fisch zu fangen.



Dann ist doch alles tutti..

K.Augenthaler hatte doch die Intention einen Fisch zu FANGEN.Er ist zum Waller wohl kaum wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde gekommen.



tibulski schrieb:


> Es wäre ihm wohl nicht in den Sinn gekommen einen solch kapitalen Fang zurückzusetzen.



Zu Izaak Waltons Zeit,dürften grosse Waller wohl kaum einer Schwermetalldeponie geglichen haben ?




tibulski schrieb:


> als Steigbügelhalter für das dumme Verhalten



Diesen Begriff ausgerechnet aus der Feder eines B-W Offiziellen zu lesen,hat schon was von Treppenwitz.



tibulski schrieb:


> Das alles noch zu verteidigen schaufelt uns Anglern das eigene Grab. /QUOTE]
> 
> Die Namen der eigentlichen Sargschreiner und Bestatter einer Zeitgemässen Angelei,kannste quasi auf nahezu jeder Verbandsseite unter Präsidium nachlesen.
> 
> Rückwärts immer,vorwärts nimmer


----------



## gründler (26. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Probleme haben wir bereits seit Jahren !
> 
> Weil der überwiegende Teil der deutschen Angelverbände(inkl.BV), die Deutungshoheit sang-und klanglos anderen überlässt.



Seit Jahrzehnten,Stk für Stk und die "Vertreter" helfen fleissig mit.

Ok,ausser NDS da dreht der Wind gerade anders.

Und seit Jahrzehnten warnte man davor,aber während der feind oben am Graben steht und Durchrepetiert,spielt man im Graben weiter Skat bis es von hinten knallt und einschlägt.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Was hätte wohl ein Dr. Hanfland aus Bayern zu so einer Meldung gesagt, wäre das in Bayern passiert????:
http://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/40-jahre-...-kilogramm-schweren-monsterfisch-3064766.html

Hätte er den Fänger auch fertig gemacht wie Auge, weil er den Fisch zurück gesetzt hat, und das als "schäbige Tat" tituliert???

Der Fänger im Link wird "als Held gefeiert", als "The Sturgeon Whisperer" bezeichnet und ebenso ist unabhängig vom Fangstolz "selbstverständlich, dass 'Pig Nose' wieder freigelassen wird".... 

Vielleicht sollte auch ein Dr. Hanfland seine Nase mal über den bayerischen Tellerrand stecken???

Die Gedanken von Matze Koch dazu im Editorial von FuF waren vielleicht dazu auch ein Denkanstoss für anglerfeindliche Verbanditen allgemein!..


----------



## Mike-B. (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Es kommt halt alles auf die Präsentation an! Aber leider setzen die meisten Verbände da komplett auf das falsche Pferd! Es wird höchste Zeit mit solchen Aktionen an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und sich als Angler in eben dieser mit unseren großteils gemeinnützigen Tätigkeiten (Gewässerpflege und Instandhaltung, Ufersäuberungen, etc.) zu präsentieren!

Dieses von den Verbänden propagierte ruhig verhalten und hoffen das die anderen nicht allzu gemein zu uns sind kotzt mich echt an! 

Das ist keine Anglervertretung, dass ist bestenfalls ein schlechter Witz! Leider wird uns dieser Witz teuer zu stehen kommen!


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den guten alten Izaak Walton jetzt noch als Steigbügelhalter für das dumme Verhalten von Augenthaler zu vergewaltigen ...


Dass ausgerechnet der Baden-Würtemberger-(Ver-)sprecher
die angler- & fauna-feindliche Pro-Alles-Abschlachten-Haltung des Bayrischen Verbandes gutheisst,
lässt so tief blicken,
dass man schon die Kloake des deutschen Verbandswesens sichtet. #d
Verabscheuungswürdig!


----------



## Laichzeit (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Schaut euch mal das Bild an.
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/imgserver/_thumbnails/images/34/3275500/3275576/520x874.jpg

Der Waller sieht eben doch so aus, als hätte er eine Nacht auf dem Komposthaufen hinter sich.
Uneingeschränkt lässt sich die Geschichte nicht verteidigen. Das Bild ist für eine Veröffentlichung absolut ungeeignet und ein tiefer Griff in den Ausguss. Und das sollte auch angesprochen werden, wenn man die Anklage und das Verhalten der Verbandler kritisiert.
Das Verhalten von PETA, Hanfland und co. heißt sicher nicht, dass wir im Gegenzug alles gut heißen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Es geht nicht darum, "das Bild" oder "die Geschichte" zu verteidigen - das ist bestenfalls eine Verbanditenlegende, die man da versucht aufzubauen um vom Verbanditenversagen abzulenken, nachdem nun selbst die Printleute merken, was da alles schief läuft in den Verbänden!!


Lies  Süddeutsche, das Interview - Dr. Hanfland, der GF vom LFV-Bayern hat von dem/den  Bild(ern), Fangumständen etc. REIN GAR NIX gesagt!!! 

Sondern er hat *als von Anglern finanzierter *Verbandler das zurücksetzen als solches ethisch in Frage gestellt und DAFÜR (und nicht für das Bild/Fangumstände) Augenthaler angemacht.

*UND DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!! für einen Angestellten der Angler!!!!*

Kein Wunder, dass Matze Koch davon schreibt (in meinen Augen zu Recht), dass so jemand vermutlich bald zu PETA gehen könnte....


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> angemacht.
> 
> *UND DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!! für einen Angestellten der Angler!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Es geht in den Editorial von Matze Koch nicht um den Fisch, sondern um die Verbanditen!

Einfach mal beim Thema bleiben zur Abwechslung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den guten alten Izaak Walton jetzt noch als Steigbügelhalter für das dumme Verhalten von Augenthaler zu vergewaltigen hat schon was. #q
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,

ich hab Dich bisher ein wenig bewundert, weil Du Dich der Kritik hier stellst. Ich hab auch gedacht, dass Du wirklich vorhast, etwas zum besseren zu wenden, bzw. das wenigstens versuchst.

Nun ja, mit obigem Erguss hast Du Dich nicht nur disqualifiziert, sondern auch Dein wahres Gesicht gezeigt. Wie viele Verbandler gehörst auch Du zu den kuschenden Bücklingen vor Peta und Co.
Wann wirst Du, werdet Ihr, endlich begreifen, dass Euer Kuschen und Duckmäusertum nichts anderes ist, als der gallopierende Untergang der Angelfischerei in Deutschland. 

Die ganze Anglerwelt lacht über uns. Dabei seid Ihr nicht mal komisch, sondern nur peinlich. Ihr habt lediglich das Glück, dass die meisten organisierten Angler tumbes Stimmvieh sind, die Euch die Kohle in den Rachen werfen weil sie sich nicht mal ansatzweise dafür interessieren, wie die angelpolitische Bühne in Deutschland aussieht.

Das ist nichts, worauf Ihr stolz sein könnt und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie Ihr jeden Morgen in den Spiegel schauen könnt, ohne dass Euch übel wird. Oder wird es ?

Begreift endlich, dass Ihr als Vertreter einer organisierten, anglerischen Minderheit keinerlei Rechte habt, für die gesamte Angelfischerei in Eurem Bundesland oder gar in Deutschland zu reden und zu handeln. Dies maßt Ihr Euch lediglich an.

Tut uns einen Gefallen und befreit die Deutsche Anglerszene von Gestalten wie Dir und Deinesgleichen. Es gibt noch andere Bereiche, wo Ihr Euch tummeln könnt ohne Schaden für Millionen von Menschen anzurichten.


----------



## Kauli11 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> ich hab Dich bisher ein wenig bewundert, weil Du Dich der Kritik hier stellst. Ich hab auch gedacht, dass Du wirklich vorhast, etwas zum besseren zu wenden, bzw. das wenigstens versuchst.
> 
> ...



Danke Ralle, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Ich versuche meist, sachlich zu bleiben, aber dieser Beitrag hat mich wütend gemacht. Wer solche Interessenvertreter hat, brauch wahrlich keine Feinde mehr.


----------



## Pinn (27. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,...
> ...Die ganze Anglerwelt lacht über uns. Dabei seid Ihr nicht mal komisch, sondern nur peinlich...
> ...Tut uns einen Gefallen und befreit die Deutsche Anglerszene von Gestalten wie Dir und Deinesgleichen...



Hallo Ralle,
wenn es nicht zu Missverständnissen bei anderen Posts führen könnte, würde ich "Dabei seid Ihr nicht mal komisch, sondern nur peinlich." zu meiner neuen Signatur machen. Klasse Beitrag in deutlicher Sprache!

Danke!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Ich halte mich in den angelpolitischen Themen hier seit längerer Zeit bewußt zurück, weil es mir einfach an der Geschwindigkeit fehlt , die Riege zu entsorgen, die den Untergang des selbstbestimmten Angelns in D-Land nachhaltig und mit Vorsatz beschleunigt ! Ich bemühe mich, meine Vereinsmitglieder über die bestehende Situation zu informieren und ein gewisses Bewußtsein für den Verrat am Angeln , den der DAFV seit seiner "Schöpfung" ( ja, Schöpfung, weil anders als gottgewollt hätte dieser Konstrukt kaum ein Jahr überleben dürfen!) betreibt ...
Ich sehe mich mittlerweile mehr auf der äußerst radikalen Schiene : Sollte mir irgendein Rechtsgelehrter bestätigen , das ich mit einer Klage wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, unlauterer Einnahmenverwendung, ungeklärter Bilanzen oder Ähnlichem eine Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte, würde ich sofort den Dolch auspacken!
Wer legitimiert das Käsehäppchen und Ihr Gefolge, in meinem Namen eine Resolution zu veröffentlichen (Thomas 9904 hat das ja schon zur Genüge ausgeführt), die ich nicht im Geringsten mittrage, und deren Veröffentlichung auch von meinem zwangsweise kassierten Geld ( ich wohne in NRW und habe fast keine Möglichkeiten,zu angeln, ohne das der B-Verband davon finanziell partizipieren würde) finanziert wird ???


Ein positives Zeichen, und ich werde das Pack mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln auf dem Rechtsweg bekämpfen !!!

Grundsätzlich ziehe ich meinen Hut vor Verbandlern wie Tibulski, die sich hier der Diskussion stellen und versuchen, Ihre Position zu erläutern, aber doch ganz eindeutig in einem Paralleluniversum verhaftet sind, das die Notwendigkeiten, die alleine der Zeitgeist vorgibt, nicht erkennt. 
Da bin ich eindeutig eher auf der Seite von Ralle24, der zwar auch (für viele) unangenehme Wahrheiten für Angler verbreitet, aber eindeutig die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat !!!

Revulotion findet Ihren Ursprung immer an der Basis und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein , und jeder Tsunami ist auch nur eine Ansammlung von Tropfen !!!

tight lines (und die auch hoffentlich für die Generationen nach uns)

Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Dazu passend:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gruppenbild DAFV​*satire
> 
> Hier ein Gruppenbild aller Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV und in den diesen DAFV immer noch stützenden Landesverbänden, die entweder Ahnung von Angeln haben und/oder Angler verstehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## tibulski (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo,

ich bin persönlich absolut kein Freund von einem gnadenlosen Abknüppelgebot und dafür setzte ich mich und viele andere auch im Verband ein. Trotzdem war die benannte Aktion im Speziellen aus meiner Sicht alles andere als glücklich. Laichzeit und andere haben es ja schon gepostet.

Hätte er den Fisch schonend zurückgesetzt, kommt man immer noch mit der geltenden Gesetzeslage in Konflikt. Ob das sinnvoll ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.  

Auch wenn viele sich hier untereinander einig sind, die Art und Weise wie er den Fisch behandelt hat, ist bestimmt keine Werbung für uns Angler und darauf hat auch die erste Frage in dem Interview mit der Süddeutschen Zeitung abgezielt.

Das war ein Elfmeter für PETA, den sie dankend verwandelt haben.

Dazu hat Augenthaler noch öffentlich bekundet, dass er nicht wusste, dass man den Fisch nicht hätte zurücksetzen dürfen. Wer den MDR Beitrag gesehen hat, weiss das PETA in dem Beitrag moniert hat, dass die Angler in Deutschland trotz Ausbildung "von Tuten und Blasen keine Anhnung haben". Dazu ist er ja nicht beobachtet worden, sondern hat das aus eigenem Antrieb veröffentlicht. 

Wie hättet ihr Augenthaler ernsthaft in einem Presseinterview verteidigt und mit welchen Argumenten?

Vielleicht lest ihr euch auch noch mal das Interview aus der Süddeutschen-Zeitung durch:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/regensburg-eine-schaebige-tat-1.3063204 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und &amp;quot;Fisch und Fang&amp;quot;*



tibulski schrieb:


> Das war ein Elfmeter für PETA, den sie dankend verwandelt haben.



Ist dir schon einmal aufgefallen,das für die Tierrechtsfaxxxxx, das Angeln an sich die Steilvorlage ist?

Es ist ihnen letztendlich wurscht, ob du einen Fisch in Watte packst oder mit ihm jonglierst.

Du angelst..das reicht,um denen ein umerziehungspflichtiger Gegner zu sein.

Stigmatisierung des Angelns, lautet die selbst zugegebene Taktik.

Aber träum mal ruhig weiter davon,das angebl. Waidgerechte Besserangler,vor deren kruder Ideologie geschützt sind.



"tibulski" schrieb:


> Das war ein Elfmeter für PETA, den sie dankend verwandelt haben.



Ist dir schon einmal aufgefallen,das für die Tierrechtsfaschos,das Angeln an sich die Steilvorlage ist?

Es ist ihnen letztendlich wurscht, ob du einen Fisch in Watte packst oder mit ihm jonglierst.

Du angelst..das reicht,um denen ein umerziehungspflichtiger Gegner zu sein.

Stigmatisierung des Angelns, lautet die selbst zugegebene Taktik:


Aber träum mal ruhig weiter davon,das angebl. Waidgerechte Besserangler,vor deren kruder Ideologie geschützt sind.

Siehe auch:


"Franz_16" schrieb:


> Die Doku steht jetzt auch online zur Verfügung, kann man sich nochmal in Ruhe anschauen:
> http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung676174_ipgctx-true_zc-4cd383ea.html
> 
> Den Peta-Mann fand ich spitze, hat er doch ein prima Zitat geliefert.
> ...



So schauts aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Wenn ein Pressesprecher/referent trotz x-facher Aufklärung, dass es hier im Thread NICHT um Augenthaler und dessen Verhalten geht, sondern um Dr. Hanfland und dessen Verhalten als GF des LFV-Bayern und den Kommentar von Matze Koch dazu, und er dann wieder mit Auge anfängt, dann zeigt das entweder, dass er das intellektuell nicht verarbeiten kann oder will....

Oder, dass er die Angler hier für so dumm hält, dass die nicht merken, wie er immer versucht vom eigentlichen Thema (Hanfland und sein Verhalten, kommentiert von Matze Koch) abzulenken durch Verweis auf Handeln von Auge und dieses anglerfeindliche Interview von Hanfland zu verteidigen...

Für alle beide Fälle gilt:
Für mich kein Wunder, dass so jemand Funktionär in einem der anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände der organisierten  Angelfischerei ist..





PS:
Schon alleine, dass so ein Funktionär, gewählt und bezahlt von Anglern, also  deren "Dienstleister" und Untergebener, hier meint, Angler "belehren" zu können, wie sie zu angeln und wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, zeigt ein (Ehren)Amtsverständnis, dass ich mehr als bedenklich finde und was auch die Ursache für viele Probleme der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei ist..

Man kann sich dazu auch die weder rechtlich/juristisch noch faktisch so haltbare Einstellung des LFV-BW zum Thhema zurücksetzen anschauen, um zu sehen, wie weit diese Funktionäre weg sind von den Anglern:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release

Dran denken, ist keine C+R Diskussion hier, war nur zur Klarstellung, um was für einen Funktionär von welchem Verband es sich hier handelt...



PPS:
Matze hat das schon gut erkannt und beschrieben in seinem Editorial, wie anglerfeindlich Landesverbände wie der LFV Bayern da agiert haben - und am agieren des Pressereferenten vom LFV-B-W hier sieht man, dass die sich nix geben...

Dass es immer noch Vereine gibt, deren Angler so dumm sind, diese Art Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei immer noch zu bezahlen, werden sie vielleicht erst bedauern, wenn das Angeln danke der Hilfe und Inkompetenz dieser Landesverbände und der sie bezahlenden Vereine abgeschafft wurde..


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@tibulski du bist "Fachreferent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" vom LFV-BW, ok soweit.

Du hast hier einen zugegebener Maße mit dem Titel einen schweren Stand.

Dennoch, es geht hier nicht um eine einzelne Aussage "hätte er mal", sondern um das Globale, was von ganz oben vertreten wird. 

Ein Verbandsführer muss hinter seinen Mitgliedern stehen. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Stattdessen werden Angler beschimpft und Beschuldigt. (Fakt !!! Nachzulesen u.a. bei FB, sowie im Interview) Es scheint fast so, als würde er selbst zu Peta gehören. 

Wer solche Handlungen verteidigt sollte noch mal kräftig drüber nachdenken.

Es bleibt der Nachgeschmack des Mitschwimmens. Auch wenn die eine oder Ansicht gut klingt.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> "
> 
> Ein Verbandsführer muss hinter seinen Mitgliedern stehen. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Stattdessen werden Angler beschimpft und Beschuldigt. (Fakt !!! Nachzulesen u.a. bei FB, sowie im Interview) Es scheint fast so, als würde er selbst zu Peta gehören.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so und selbst wenn es ihm in seiner eigenen Einstellung gegen den Strich geht (Augenthaler gibt hier genug Angriffspunkte), hat er sich als Vertreter der Anglerschaft zurückzuhalten und wenn er ihn schon nicht verteidigen will/kann, dann hat er zu schweigen.
"Wes Brot ich eß, des Lied ich sing" gilt auch heute noch, wie vor 500 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> "Wes Brot ich eß, des Lied ich sing" gilt auch heute noch, wie vor 500 Jahren.


Das ist eben das Problem, dass sich die Funktionäre bei den Verbanditen (ob Haupt- oder Ehrenamtler) für Herrscher und für nicht für bezahlte Angestellte und Dienstleister halten, wie sie es eigentlich sind  - Und solange die Kohle irgendwoher kriegen, auch so weitermachen werden..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Schon alleine, dass so ein Funktionär, gewählt und bezahlt von Anglern, also  deren "Dienstleister" und Untergebener, hier meint, Angler "belehren" zu können, wie sie zu angeln und wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, zeigt ein (Ehren)Amtsverständnis, dass ich mehr als bedenklich finde und was auch die Ursache für viele Probleme der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei ist..



Daher ist schon gut, dass nun auch Matze Koch in FuF da den Finger in das eitrige, verottete Verbandsgeschwür legt und das so jetzt endlich auch in den Printmedien ankommt..


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Also, werter "tibulski", ich habe mich ja immer zurückgehalten mit emotionalen Wertungen und bemühte mich, das von ihm Geschriebene sachlich u nüchtern zu betrachten- aber die letzten Postings, immer auf DEMSELBEN Argument bezügl Augenthaler pochend, und NICHTS Anderes Sinnvolles zusammenbringen zu können- das bringt mir ja jetzt die Galle hoch, tut mir leid! Wie ARM muss man sein, immer wieder auf einen Einzelnen mit solchen Argumenten einzuprügeln, und dies, leicht zu durchschauenderweise als Totschlagargument in einer sehr berechtigten und wichtigen Diskussion zu verwenden? Ja, Mensch der "Auge" hat einen Fehler gemacht, und jetzt? Wird er sicher künftig auch Anders machen. Aber als Verband dann draufzuhauen, ist schon arm genug. Wenn man sich dann aber, in so einem Versagerverband wie dem LFV BW, sowieso schon kleinhalten sollte ( was "Klappe aufreissen" angeht, und das "Fehlermachen" zuvor ja quasi im jahrelangen Training "perfektioniert hat" ), springt ihr den Bayern auch noch bei, völlig unnötig, um den Zahlern zusätzlich noch Gegenwind bzw Sorgen zu bereiten... 
@tibulski: Ihr solltet euch nicht zuerst um die Außenwrikung eines EINZELNEN Anglers kümmern, sondern endlich verdammt NOCHMAL um eure EIGENE Außenwirkung, euren Kd ggü!!! 

Deinen Aussagen entnimmt man klar, dass das immer noch nicht verstanden wurde- bitte, gebt doch einfach selber das Zepter ab, bevor noch Schlimmeres passiert, was man definitiv bei den aktuell Agierenden akut befürchten muss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Vielleicht versteht jetzt manch einer auch, warum ich immer wieder mal diese Frage stelle:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei?














PETA wird nicht von Anglern bezahlt..................


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo Thomas,

wir sind zwar nicht immer einer Meinung, aber hier kann ich deinen Groll auf die Verbände schon nachvollziehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Unsere Verbände machen in ganz vielen Punkten schlechte Arbeit bzw. schlafen viel zu lange. Da bin ich völlig bei euch. Als Jäger in NRW, unter unserem grünen Umweltminister Remmel kann ich da nicht nur ein Lied von singen. 

Aber ich muss tibulski in einem Punkt ganz klar Recht geben. Wir müssen die Bevölkerung hinter uns haben. Das ist unser größter Pluspunkt. Und das schaffen wir nur mit einem absolut sauberen Verhalten der Kreatur gegenüber. Mit Massenfängen, Fotosessions mit kapitalen, nach Luft japsenden Fischen in den Händen einer Bikini-Blondine oder sonst eines "Profianglers" schaffen wir uns garantiert keine Lobby, und genau die brauchen wir!
 In der Jägerschaft hat der Landesverband NRW zum Beispiel u.a auch vehement gegen das Abschussverbot von Katzen gekämpft. Meiner Ansicht nach völlig daneben. Sicherlich machen die Stubentiger einen imensen Schaden in der Natur, speziell unter den nicht jagdbaren Arten. Aber es gibt kaum einen größeren Kritikpunkt der Bevölkerung gegenüber den Jägern, als den Abschuss von (verwilderten) Katzen. Und das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Dann sollte man als Verband nicht noch für so einen Schwachsinn kämpfen, zumal es die Möglichkeit des Einfangens und Abgabe im Tierheim oder beim Ordnungsamt gibt! Wenn dann seltene Bodenbrüter, Zauneidechsen oder sonstige Kleintiere noch seltener werden, dann schießen sich die Grünen, NABU und Co. ins eigene Knie. 

Das klassische C+R ist persönlich nicht meins. Ich bin mehr der Kochtopfangler. Dennoch sollte es erlaubt sein, Fische zurückzusetzen. Nur dieses uneingeschränkte Loblied auf unseren Profiangler Matze Koch kann ich auch nicht ganz teilen. 
Wir Jäger leiden auch unter so einem "Profijäger". Muss nicht sein....

Leute, geht mit Kindergartenkindern und Grundschülern in die Natur. Erklärt ihnen Tiere, Wald, Feld und Flur, und natürlich auch Gewässer und ihre Lebewesen.  Macht Werbung für uns und unser Tun. Macht ein Foto, schreibt einen Artikel dazu und bringt ihn in die Tageszeitung und in die F+F (und sonstige). Das ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die ankommt! 
Ich habe das im Sinne der Jägerschaft bereits gemacht, und habe ein unglaublich positives Echo von Kindergartenkindern, Eltern, Erziehern und den Zeitungslesern bekommen. 

Matze Koch rettet unsere Rechte leider genauso wenig wie die Verbände. WIR müssen anpacken!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Die Bevölkerung steht trotz alledem mehrheitlich hinter Anglern und Angeln, nur ein Prozentsatz von um die 20% Hardcore-Schützern und deren Anhängern will Angeln so oder so weg haben (ob moralisch/ethisch verbandskonform oder nicht ist diesen Anglerfeinden eh wurscht, die wollen ALLE Angler weg). Mehr als die Hälfte sehen es positiv, dem Rest isses eh wurscht bzw. unentschieden (Arlinghausstudie)....

Die Bevölkerung ist da viel weiter als viele Angsthasen in den Verbänden..

Da geb ich Dir aber vollkommen recht:


Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Leute, geht mit Kindergartenkindern und Grundschülern in die Natur. Erklärt ihnen Tiere, Wald, Feld und Flur, und natürlich auch Gewässer und ihre Lebewesen.  Macht Werbung für uns und unser Tun. Macht ein Foto, schreibt einen Artikel dazu und bringt ihn in die Tageszeitung und in die F+F (und sonstige). Das ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die ankommt!


Deswegen zeigt PETA gerade auch alle Schnupperangeln an...

Und hier haste auch reccht:


Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Matze Koch rettet unsere Rechte leider genauso wenig wie die Verbände. WIR müssen anpacken!


Natürlich rettet Matze Koch nicht die Angler, sowenig wie ich ;-))))

Aber dass er mit diesem Editotrial dieses Thema in solcher Klarheit aufgreift und damit nun auch die elende Arbeit der Verbanditen in der Printpresse thematisiert, dafür ist er zu loben.

Was ich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich mache..


----------



## Laichzeit (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber dass er mit diesem Editotrial dieses Thema in solcher Klarheit aufgreift und damit nun auch die elende Arbeit der Verbanditen in der Printpresse thematisiert, dafür ist er zu loben.



Das ist wirklich lobensert, aber meiner Meinung ist die Verbandsschelte beim Augenthaler-Wels fehlplatziert.
Die produzieren so viel Mist, dass jedes Angelmagazin (das nicht nur aus Werbung besteht) aus allen Nähten platzen sollte.
Aber als Anlass musste das Zurücksetzen eines mit reichlich Botanik garnierten Wallers, eine vielerorts schädlichen Art ohne Schonmaß und Schonzeit, gewählt werden.

Ein Blick ins Politik und Verbände- Unterforum liefert weitaus bessere Gründe für ein gesalzenes Editorial. Dieses zweischneidige Schwert ist wohl die nahezu schlechteste Wahl als Präzedenzfall für den Release von Fischen außerhalb von Schonmaß und Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Der Anlass ist nicht das zurücksetzen des Wallers (dessen Gemüsegarnitur eh nur Anglern auffällt), der Anlass füs Editorial wie für mein Lob wie der Grund ist das elende, anglerfeindliche Verhalten des GF Dr. Hanfland vom bayerischen Landesfischereiverband.

Versucht nicht immer schützer/verbandsgeprägt abzulenken und das Verhalten von Auge ins Spiel zu bringen..

NIEMAND hat diesen Verbandsfiunktionär GEZWUNGEN, so ein elendes, anglerfeindliches Interview zu geben zu dem Thema - einfach M... halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sagt der Volksmund nicht umsonst.

Wäre hier auch besser gewesen für diesen GF, statt der Süddeutschen dieses Interview zu geben mit solchen Aussagen..

Es geht hier im Thread, im Editorial von Matze Koch nicht um Auge und seine Waller, *es geht um das anglerfeindliche Verhalten des Verbandes und seines GF.*


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung steht trotz alledem mehrheitlich hinter Anglern und Angeln, nur ein Prozentsatz von um die 20% Hardcore-Schützern und deren Anhängern will Angeln so oder so weg haben (ob moralisch/ethisch verbandskonform oder nicht ist diesen Anglerfeinden eh wurscht, die wollen ALLE Angler weg). Mehr als die Hälfte sehen es positiv, dem Rest isses eh wurscht bzw. unentschieden (Arlinghausstudie)....



"Nur" 20 Prozent? Das ist doch unglaublich viel!!!

Der Anteil echter "Hardcore-Schützer" in der Bevölkerung ist sicher nur ein Bruchteil davon - zum Glück. Wenn wir in Deutschland 16 Millionen "Hardcore-Schützer" hätten, dann gute Nacht! Hinter jedem Angler ständen permanent mehrere Schützer, keiner bekäme mehr einen Wurm ins Wasser. 
Mal ehrlich, die Mehrzahl der Angelgegner sind Frau Müller und Herr Schulze aus der Großstadt, ohne jeden Bezug zur Natur. Die gar nicht genau wissen, warum sie gegen das Angeln sind, aber vielleicht mal einen "Profiangler" mit einem jappenden Fisch haben posieren sehen, und das fanden sie nicht gut! Ganz normale Leute, keine Hardcore-Schützer. Die man einfach mal gut aufklären müsste. Bei den Jagdgegnern ist es das Gleiche. Was meinst du wie oft ich nach intensiveren Gesprächen schon gehört habe "Hhm, ich wusste gar nicht, was Jäger alles so machen, außer jagen..." Das ist unser großes Problem - das der Angler und Jäger! Wir schaffen viel zu viel im Verborgenen!

Björn


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> "Nur" 20 Prozent? Das ist doch unglaublich viel!!!
> 
> Der Anteil echter "Hardcore-Schützer" in der Bevölkerung ist sicher nur ein Bruchteil davon - zum Glück. Wenn wir in Deutschland 16 Millionen "Hardcore-Schützer" hätten, dann gute Nacht! Hinter jedem Angler ständen permanent mehrere Schützer, keiner bekäme mehr einen Wurm ins Wasser.
> Mal ehrlich, die Mehrzahl der Angelgegner sind Frau Müller und Herr Schulze aus der Großstadt, ohne jeden Bezug zur Natur. Die gar nicht genau wissen, warum sie gegen das Angeln sind, aber vielleicht mal einen "Profiangler" mit einem jappenden Fisch haben posieren sehen, und das fanden sie nicht gut! Ganz normale Leute, keine Hardcore-Schützer. Die man einfach mal gut aufklären müsste. Bei den Jagdgegnern ist es das Gleiche. Was meinst du wie oft ich nach intensiveren Gesprächen schon gehört habe "Hhm, ich wusste gar nicht, was Jäger alles so machen, außer jagen..." Das ist unser großes Problem - das der Angler und Jäger! Wir schaffen viel zu viel im Verborgenen!
> ...



Zum Glück.
 Ich mag mir nicht ausmalen was wäre wenn der DAFV + Verbände mit seinen anglerfeindlichen Einstellungen vermehrt an die Öffentlichkeit gehen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

die 20% sind eben die Grünen - Wähler plus x (in B-W minus x :-((( .)..

Und nein, bei seinem solchen emotionalen Thema ist das wirklich nicht viel. 

Dummerweise aber der Teil, auf den die Politik gerne hört, zumal dann (WOMIT WIR WIEDER BEIM THEMA HIER WÄREN), wenn untaugliche Verbandshautpamtliche der organisierten Angelfischerei Anglern in Interviews noch so in den Rücken fallen und anglerfeindliche Argumente selber verbreiten, wie das Dr. Hanfland vom LFV-Bayern im Interview mit der Süddeutschen getan hat..

Danke an Matze, dass er das aufgearbeitet hat - nun auch endlich in den Printmedien!!



PS:


Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Glück.
> Ich mag mir nicht ausmalen was wäre wenn der DAFV + Verbände mit seinen anglerfeindlichen Einstellungen vermehrt an die Öffentlichkeit gehen würde.


Jo, da haste auch recht...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Deswegen sag ich ja, Wir müssen was tun, nicht die Verbände. Wir müssen es besser machen, auch im Kleinen. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es durch das ewige Geschimpfe auf die Verbände auch nur einen Deut besser wird? Man macht sich Luft, ok. Vielleicht fühlt man sich danach auch besser. Aber der Sache nutzt es nichts. Jeder kann dazu beitragen unser Image zu verbessern.  Dazu braucht es keine Parolen, sondern umsichtiges Handeln am Wasser und aktive, freundliche Aufklärung der Nichtangler ist schon mal ein guter, erster Schritt. 

Wer liest eigentlich die F+F? Was nützt ein Matze Koch, der in einem Angelmagazin Stellung zum Angeln bezieht? Welcher Effekt soll sich daraus ableiten? 
Gelesen fast ausschließlich von uns Anglern, die wir doch eh verbandskritisch sind....

Björn


----------



## tibulski (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Da geb ich Dir aber vollkommen recht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum lässt du dann kein gutes Haar an dem Fischmobil des LFVBW? Das ist doch genau das Ziel, was wir mit dem Fischmobil verfolgen?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Pinn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich male mal ein Bild davon, wie ich das sehe: Es gibt passionierte Angler auf der einen Seite und abgehobene Angelfunktionäre und Angelfunktionärinnen auf der anderen Seite. Leider verhalten die Funktionsträger der Anglerorganisationen sich nicht immer so, wie wir das von den legitimierten Vertretern der Angler erwarten könnten.

Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, die haben vergessen, wo sie herkommen und wer sie bezahlt. Anders kann ich mir den Versuch nicht erklären, das Zurücksetzen von Fischen in eine kriminelle Ecke zu rücken.

Gehörst du auch zu diesen Angelfreunden?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Das ist schlicht gelogen,* man muss nur Grundsätze und Ziele des Fischmobils lesen.

*Da gehts NICHT MIT EINEM WORT um Angeln, Angler etc....*

Das dient dem Verband nur dazu, Kohle aus der Fischereiabgabe zweck zu entfremden und sich gegenüber den anglerfeindlichen Kumpels des Verbandes aus der grün-schwarzen Politik als Schützer (NICHT!!! als Angler!!) darzustellen..

Verfehlte Politik, versenktes Geld, anglerfeindliche Gerundsausrichtung  - wie üblich beim LFV-BW..

Aber darum geht es hier auch nicht,* nur wieder typisch Verbandlergeseiere mit dem Versuch abzulenken vom eigentlichen Thema hier* (eine Krähe und der anderen kein Auge aushacken und so):
*Das unsägliche, anglerfeindliche Interview von Dr. Sebastian Hanfland vom LFV Bayern in der Süddeutschen und dass Matze Koch das dankenswerterweise in der Fuf in seinem Editorial deutlich kommentiert hat!..*


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Warum lässt du dann kein gutes Haar an dem Fischmobil des LFVBW? Das ist doch genau das Ziel, was wir mit dem Fischmobil verfolgen?
> LG,
> Olaf



Hallo Olaf,
Nö da bin ich anderer Meinung. Wie wäre es gleich das angeln für Kinder (wegen mir auch unter Beobachtung/Aufsicht^^) *völlig frei* zu erlauben bzw. dieses als Verband zu fordern? Und auch gleich wieder Wettkampfangeln bzw. deren Wiedereinführung ebenso einzufordern? _DAS_ würde Kinder und Jugendlich an das Angeln und die Vereine binden mMn...
Und warum steht auf meinem/unserem Verbandslappen noch C.I.P.S, wenn kein Wettkampfangeln erlaubt und auch nicht von den Verbänden eingefordert wird?
Rein rechtlich müßte es doch ein leichtes sein, dies zu ändern. So ist es doch für Hinz und Kunz möglich, in fast jedem Baumarkt Aquariumfische völlig ohne Sachkundenachweis zu erwerben und diese dann mehr oder weniger schnell in der Klospülung zu entsorgen...mal ganz ab von Säugetieren wie Meerschweinchen, Hamstern oder Zwergkaninchen. Da hörst du auch nix von Petra zu, vermutlich gibt es da schnell ne Abmahnung oder größeres vom Hornbach und co.??
Was du da aber von Angel-oberen zu hören bekommst, wenn du mal nachfragst...junge junge#d

So und dann schau dir mal den Rest der Welt an und wie die das Handhaben#6 da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein:q|muahah:

Über uns deutschen Angler lacht doch gefühlt der Rest der Welt...
Sorry fürs Offtopic, aber wenn schon Angelmobil angeführt wird, hätte ich für das Geld fähige Anwälte zum EuGH geschickt um obiges ändern zu lassen (und weiteres).

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Auch wenn Du mir natürlich aus der Seele sprichst (was Verbandler aber nie begreifen könnten, sonst würden sie ja nen ehrenhaften Job für Angler machen und keinen ehrenamtlichen im anglerfeindlichen LFV B-W oder sonstigen DAFV-Vasallenverbänden), bitte dran denken (und bitte dran halten): 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es hier auch nicht,* nur wieder typisch Verbandlergeseiere mit dem Versuch abzulenken vom eigentlichen Thema hier* (eine Krähe und der anderen kein Auge aushacken und so):
> *Das unsägliche, anglerfeindliche Interview von Dr. Sebastian Hanfland vom LFV Bayern in der Süddeutschen und dass Matze Koch das dankenswerterweise in der Fuf in seinem Editorial deutlich kommentiert hat!..*


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Eben, 
es bringt nichts, immer wieder auf irgendwelche anderen Themen abzulenken.
Zum Waller von Auge gibt's 'nen eigenen Thread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317425

und wenn Du (@tibulski) gerne darüber diskutieren möchtest, ob euer Fischmobil ne sinnvolle Sache ist oder nicht, bzw. die objektive Meinung vieler engagierter Angler einholen möchtest, was daran und wie man die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit damit verbessern kann, fände ich es gut, wenn es auch dafür einen eigenen Thread gäbe. (wobei es ja mal was ganz Neues wäre, wenn ein Verband -außerhalb Niedersachsens- sich für Anglermeinungen interessierte :m)
Also, wenn Dir daran gelegen ist, gerne auch in einem eigenen Thread.

Ansonsten teile ich bei allem berechtigten Lob für das Editorial von Matze Koch natürlich die Bedenken, dass es in der F+F immer noch von viel zu wenigen Anglern gelesen und verstanden wird. Aber, wenn Bjoern_Dx völlig zurecht sagt:



> Wir müssen es besser machen, auch im Kleinen....
> Jeder kann dazu beitragen unser Image zu verbessern. Dazu braucht es keine Parolen, sondern umsichtiges Handeln am Wasser und aktive, freundliche Aufklärung der Nichtangler ist schon mal ein guter, erster Schritt



dann trägt der Artikel von Matze dazu bei, genau dieses Bewusstsein zu wecken und zu stärken.
Den Satz 


> Wir müssen was tun, nicht die Verbände.


aus dem selben Posting, würde ich aber ergänzen um den Nebensatz:
"solange bei allem, was diese machen, nichts für die Angler sondern eher gegen sie getan wird." (Ausnahme Anglerverband Niedersachsen)

Dieses eine Editorial hat jedenfalls schon jetzt mehr für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland getan, als dieser (kon-)fusionierte DAFV in den nun 42 Monaten seiner hochbezahlten Un(tät/fäh)igkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



honeyball schrieb:


> dieses eine editorial hat jedenfalls schon jetzt mehr für angler und das angeln in deutschland getan, als dieser (kon-)fusionierte dafv in den nun 42 monaten seiner hochbezahlten un(tät/fäh)igkeit.


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Honeyball, kannst du mir konkret erklären, was dieses Editorial Gutes für uns Angler in Deutschland bewirkt hat? Ausser, dass es uns vielleicht aus der Seele spricht? Aber allein daraus entsteht keinerlei Nutzen. Denkst du, irgendein Schützer, Gutmensch, Politiker oder Verbandsfunktionär ist auch nur in geringster Form davon beeindruckt? 

Wir Angler, die die F+F kaufen, lesen es und denken "Jo, da hat der Matze Recht". Und das war's. Die Aktion hat null Öffentlichkeitswirkung. 
Die Jäger (und sicher auch einige Angler dabei) haben am 18.03.2015 in Düsseldorf mal Flagge gezeigt. 15.000 Mann und Frau in Warnwesten auf der Straße. Tolle Aktion! Auch dadurch war Remmel natürlich nicht zu einer großzügigen Kehrtwende bereit, aber man munkelt, es hätte ihn zumindest beeindruckt. 

Wir brauchen positive Aufmerksamkeit und Gehör, und zwar in der breiten Öffentlichkeit, und nicht in einer kleinen Fachzeitschrift...

http://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/ak...dgesetz-in-dusseldorf-am-18-marz/6_18878.html

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Alleine, wenn mehr Angler aufwachen und bemerken, wie sie vom DAFV, dessen Vasallenverbänden und hier beim Thema auch vom nicht im DAFV vertretenen LFV-Bayern und deren Funktionären in Haupt- und Ehrenamt verarscht werden, bringt das unheimlich viel.

Wir brauchen gute Publicity in der Öffentlichkeit als Angler und Jäger -* nicht als weiteres Schützergrüppchen *(diese Appeasementpolitik versuchen die Verbände seit 3 Jahrzehnten, das elende Ergebnis ist bekannt)..

Und wenn ehrlichen und anständigen Anglern durch solch ein Editorial nun auch in der Printpresse klar gemacht wird, wie elend die Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt der organisierten Angelfischerei (DAFV und deren Vasallenlandesverbände genauso wie hier der LFV Bayern) mit Anglern und deren Interessen umgehen, *dann bringt das richtig viel für die Emanzipation anständiger Angler gegen Verbanditen.*

Nochmal:
Dass Matze Koch hier auch über die Printpresse einer weiteren Gruppe Angler die Augen öffnen kann, ist gut genug.

Mehr ist nicht seine Aufgabe!

Berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren (so wie wir das hier auch machen)...

Er ist ja nicht der Messias!


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Doch Bjoern, es hat Wirkung.

Es lässt die in den Vereinen, die genug Popo in der Hose haben, auf den Versammlungen auch mal das Maul aufzumachen, nicht mehr ganz allein im Regen stehen.
Es gibt denjenigen, die bisher eben noch nicht genug Popo in der Hose hatten, den Mut, auch mal was zu sagen
Es weckt diejenigen auf, die immer noch glauben, die Verbände wären irgendwas *für* Angler und nicht etwas, das gegen Angler handelt
Es zeigt, dass nicht nur die ewigen Meckerer vom AB den ganzen (Kon-)Fusionsmüll kritisch sehen
Es zeigt uns, die wir seit Jahren versuchen, darüber aufzuklären, dass wir nicht (mehr) alleine dagegen ankämpfen
...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Nun ja, Meinungen dürfen ja zum Glück verschieden sein. Mir wird der Herr Koch hier ein wenig zu sehr über den grünen Klee gelobt. Ich sehe keine großen Taten für die Angler in seinen Äußerungen. Spricht aus, was viele denken. Gelesen von etlichen Anglern, die wahrscheinlich auch nach inhalieren des Artikels trotzdem bei der nächsten Wahl wieder SPD und damit die Grünen wählen, und damit u.a. die Problempartei mit legitimieren, an die Macht zu kommen. 

Da liegt doch auch eins der Probleme - etliche Angler und Jäger wählen Parteien, deren Koalitionspartner eindeutig "jagd-/ und angelunfreundlich" sind, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken. Ich persönlich wähle keine jagdfeindliche Partei, und auch keine Partei die höchstwahrscheinlich eine Koalition mit einer jagdfeindlichen Partei eingeht. 
Ich bekomme heute noch Wutanfälle, wenn ich daran denke, dass der LJV NRW in seiner Verbandszeitschrift einmal ausdrücklich die "Initiative SPD wählender Jägerinnen und Jäger" unterstützte. Und zwar, nachdem Remmel an der Macht war. Was in gang kommt, wenn Remmel die Macht hat, war damals mit Ansage! 
Ich hab damals einen sehr kritischen Leserbrief an unsere Verbandszeitung geschrieben . Keine Veröffetlichung, keine Rückmeldung. So einen Verband brauchen wir #q 

Björn


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Aber ich muss tibulski in einem Punkt ganz klar Recht geben. Wir müssen die Bevölkerung hinter uns haben. Das ist unser größter Pluspunkt. Und das schaffen wir nur mit einem absolut sauberen Verhalten der Kreatur gegenüber.



Der einfachste Weg die "Bevölkerung hinter uns zu bringen" ist, das Lied der Tierrechtler, -schützer und der Grünen zu singen. Und wenn wir die Bevölkerung auf diese Weise "hinter uns bringen", hat Sie sowohl die Motivation, als auch die ideale Position, uns in den Ar$ch zu treten.

Die meisten Verbände gehen diesen Weg und führen uns Stück für Stück in den Abgrund.

Ich finde panierte Fische persönlich auch nicht toll. Wegen der Ästhetik und weil es sich ganz einfach nicht gehört.

*Aber !!

*Wenn sowas hochgekocht wird, ist es elementare Aufgabe der Verbände klarzustellen, dass Fische weder Schmerz noch Leid verspüren und nicht, den Angler auch noch öffentlich zu kritisieren indem man sich die Argumente unserer Gegner zu eigen macht. Denn mit genau diesen Argumenten kämpfen die auch gegen die Angelfischerei insgesamt. Und aus der Nummer kommen die Verbände nie wieder raus. 

Solange wie unsere Verbände und mancher Angler Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit andichten, so lange wird das auf allen Ebenen gegen uns verwendet.

Matze Koch hat somit genau das richtige getan und einen vielleicht mühsamen Weg gewählt, aber einen auf dem wir für den Erhalt unseres Hobbys überhaupt noch eine Chance haben.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn sowas hochgekocht wird, ist es elementare Aufgabe der Verbände klarzustellen, dass Fische weder Schmerz noch Leid verspüren.



Besser nicht. 
Der durchschnittliche Nichtangler wird das nicht glauben und dann bewirkt dies nur negatives.        Es wäre mMn besser zu sagen:"Selbstverständlich" spürt ein Fisch Schmerz und darum verhalten wir Angler uns gegenüber den Fischen so wie wir es eben tun.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Besser nicht.
> Der durchschnittliche Nichtangler wird das nicht glauben und dann bewirkt dies nur negatives.



Mit entsprechenden Beispielen(und die gäbe es reichlich) nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Es wäre mMn besser zu sagen:"Selbstverständlich" spürt ein Fisch Schmerz und darum verhalten wir Angler uns gegenüber den Fischen so wie wir es eben tun.



Nein, das gefällt mir nicht. 

Letztlich muss man da einfach mal eine Formulierung ausfeilen, die alleine die Überlegung, Angler könnten Fische schlecht behandeln völlig ad absurdum führt. 

Irgendwie so: 

Fische sind aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht recht unempfindliche Tiere. Für Angler ist ein Fisch aber deutlich mehr als nur irgendein Lebewesen. In unzähligen ehrenamtlichen Stunden versuchen Angler einen für Fische naturnahen und guten Lebensraum zu schaffen. Bringen Laichhilfen in monotone Gewässer ein, schaffen Strukturen im Gewässer in und an denen sich die Jungfische verstecken können usw.  
Wenn ein Angler dann tatsächlich einen Fisch fängt, dann interessiert er sich doch für seinen Fang. Er bestimmt die Fischart, kann anhand des Fisches Alter, Gesundheitszustand, Wachstum, Herkunft ob der Fisch in der Laichphase ist und oft sogar die letzte aufgenommene Nahrung erkennen. All diese Informationen sind für den Angler wichtig, er kann daraus ableiten wie es um das Gewässer bestellt ist. Und mit der entsprechenden Erfahrung sogar, welchen Köder er verwenden muss oder wo und wie er diesen anbieten sollte. 
Jemand der sich derart stark für ein Lebewesen und seinen Zustand interessiert wird es immer mit großem Respekt behandeln.


----------



## kernell32 (30. August 2016)

*Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und &quot;Fisch und Fang&quot;*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nein, das gefällt mir nicht.
> 
> Letztlich muss man da einfach mal eine Formulierung ausfeilen, die alleine die Überlegung, Angler könnten Fische schlecht behandeln völlig ad absurdum führt.
> 
> ...





... Dass er dabei mit sensiblen lebewesen umgeht ist ihm wohlbewusst, ihm obliegt, da er am Wasser auf sich allein gestellt und souverän ist die Entscheidung wie er mit seinem Fang umgeht. Es gibt gute gründe Fische zu entnehmen oder auch ihr Leben zu schonen. Er entscheidet ob seine Gründe z.B die Erholung an der Natur, der eigene Forscherdrang, der Nahrungserwerb oder die reine Freude am Angeln ist etcpp.
Diese Handlungsfreiheit wird von seinen Interressensvertretern ausdrücklich unterstützt und gefördert... *duckundweg* ;-)

Nee im ernst franz auf deinem text kann man gut aufbauen.


----------



## tibulski (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo,

... und hat Auge den Wels mit Respekt behandelt?

Vielleicht auch noch mal die Bilder anschauen:

http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skalier...00010702-46540858/2,w=993,q=high,c=0.bild.jpg

http://cdn1.abendzeitung-muenchen.d...e-01b4-44e5-8f82-27e3e2dd604b.normalized.jpeg

Wäre vielleicht mal interessant dazu eine öffentliche Meinung einzuholen.

Das schweizer Gesetz verbietet meines Wissens seit September 2008 das _vermessen, wägen und fotografieren von Fischen_ an Land, wenn sie danach wieder releast werden. Ich denke nicht das die über uns lachen.

Zitat aus der Bild-Zeitung: "Und was meint Auge? Der bleibt gelassen: „Es ist erlaubt, den Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen“".

Viele Angler in Deutschland sehen das in anderen Foren übrigens deutlich anders.

Wenn die Verbände das offiziell verteidigen, legitimieren wir das im Sinne aller Angler. Stärken wir damit die Position der Angler, oder geben wir PETA nur zusätzliche Argumente das Angeln weiter zu stigmatisieren?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kernell32 (31. August 2016)

*Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und &quot;Fisch und Fang&quot;*

Ich denke ihr würdet die Position der Angler damit stärken

Edit: und ob Auge den Fisch mit Respekt behandelt hat erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich aus den Bildern. Trockenes Laub am Fisch tut ihm sicher nicht gut aber Waller sind zäh.

Und eins sieht man an den Bildern... Auge freut sich wie n Schneekönig, das kann ich nachvollziehen

ps. Zumindest ist in der Schweiz Releasen erlaubt. Und nicht wie hier (laut Verbänden) verboten

pps. Die Verbände müssen das im übrigen nicht öffentlich verteidigen, es würde schon reichen wenn sie sich nicht auf die Seite von Peta schlagen und nachtreten!


----------



## Laichzeit (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



> Es gibt eine Diskussion über das sogenannte Catch and Release, Fangen und Zurücksetzen. In anderen Ländern, vor allem in Holland, ist das gängig. Bei uns ist es untersagt, und zum Glück halten sich die allermeisten dran, das finde ich auch gut so - sowohl aus ethischen als auch aus ökologischen Gründen.




Die Äußerung von Hanfland geht deutlich über ein "nicht-legitimieren" hinaus und macht wenig Hoffnung auf ein geregeltes Catch and Decide von fangfähigen Fischen. Es gibt so gut wie keine Zeichen seitens der Verbände gegen schon bestehende oder verschärfte Abknüppelgebote. 
Das derartige Einknicken vor Angelgegnern wie PETA vehindert jegliche moderate Lösung des Entnahmeproblems. 
Die Schweizer scheinen einen gesunden Mittelweg ohne Knüppelzwang oder der Möglichkeit von fragwürdigen Foto-Orgien gefunden zu haben.
Darauf kann man hier wohl ewig warten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und &quot;Fisch und Fang&quot;*



tibulski schrieb:


> Viele Angler in Deutschland sehen das in anderen Foren übrigens deutlich anders.



Weil man ihnen den "TSG gerechtes Angeln nur zur Verwertung" Scheizz Jahrelang vorgekaut hat.




tibulski schrieb:


> Das schweizer Gesetz verbietet meines Wissens seit September 2008 das _vermessen, wägen und fotografieren von Fischen_ an Land, wenn sie danach wieder releast werden. Ich denke nicht das die über uns lachen.



1.Papier ist geduldig,drucken kann man viel.Wieviele halten sich dran und warum gibts dort offizielle Tipps zum Thema Fischhandling und Fotografieren ?

Im übrigen bist du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden:

http://www.angelpiloten.de/recht/schweizer-bundesbehoerden-legalisieren-catch-release-261

Wie du siehst,dreht sich auch da die Welt weiter.D als Bewahrer des traurigen Mittelalters.

2.Fallen Schweizer Verbände Anglern nicht in den Rücken.Im Gegenteil,man betont und verteidigt dort gegenüber Kritikern die gewünschte Eigenverantwortung der Angler.

Und nur um letzteres gehts hier eigentlich.Um das feige verbale treten in Situationen,in denen man als Weltfremder Verbandler besser den Mund gehalten hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Ich finde es gut, dass tibulski als Pressereferent des LFV-BW immer wieder deutlich aufzeigt, dass er immer wieder versucht einfach vom eigentlcihen Thema abzulenken:
Das Editorial von Martze Koch, in dem er sich mit dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten des GF Dr. Hanfland vom bayrischen Verband auseinander setzt.

Das zeigt zweierlei:
Wie weit weg von der Basis Verbände und Funktionäre wie die in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg sind.,..

Und für wie dumm dieses Funktionärs.......... die sie bezahlenden Angler hält, wenn er tatsächlich meint, das würde niemand bemerken..

*Und daher ist Matze Koch so zu loben für sein Editorial, der damit Anglern nun auch in der Printpresse klar aufgezeigt hat, wie verrottet, arrogant und überheblich, anglerfeindlich und basisfern die Funktionäre der angelfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei ticken *- ob haupt- oder ehrenamtlich (man denke auch mal über den Unterschied "ehrenamtlich" und "ehrenvoll" nach. Matze hat ehrenvoll gehandelt....)

Es zeigt wieder einmal deutlich, warum solche Verbände weg gehören und solche Funktionäre für anständige Angler nicht mal ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig sind..

Gut, dass die positiven Ausnahmen immer mehr werden, wie Niedersachsen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792) und Sachsen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4566082#post4566082), die man der Übermacht an anglerfeindlichen und schützergeprägten Verbänden wie Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, DAFV und dessen abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände als positive Beispiele entgegen setzen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Der Typ schnallt es einfach nicht.

Ihr als VerBand seit Dienstleister eurer Mitglieder. Mitglieder sind die Angelvereine in dem Angler sind. Heisst ihr habt die Aufgabe die Interessen der organisierten Angler zu vertreten.
Ist es im Interesse der Angler solche Interviews in der SZ zu geben?

Bildlich: Ihr seit der Anwalt und werft gerade einen  Klienten welcher euch viel Geld zahlt vor dem Richter.

Respekt ist übrigens relativ.

Ich könnte auch sagen:
Angler mit Respekt vorm Fisch gehen nicht angeln.
Essen kein Fisch.
Betreiben C&R.

Davon mal ab. Um den Fisch zu töten hätte er ihn auch lebendig durch den Dreck ziehen müssen.
Das ist dann respektvoll?


----------



## Angler9999 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

@tibulski
Ich bin immer mehr erschrocken was du da schreibst.
Ich hatte ja noch ein Einsehen, da du in deiner Position unter Wölfen es nicht ganz einfach hast..... aber... das raubt mir die Worte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

"Unter Wölfen"?
Die jagen selber und tun aktiv was für ihre Ernährung...

"Unter Geiern", die nur absammeln, was andere jagten und erarbeiten, dürfte es eher treffen.......

zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert.............................................................................................................


----------



## Victor Laszlo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon mal ab. Um den Fisch zu töten hätte er ihn auch lebendig durch den Dreck ziehen müssen.
> Das ist dann respektvoll?



Eine wirklich relevante Frage!
Wenn ein Angler einen Fisch gehakt hat der für ihn nicht verwertbar ist, dann entscheidet er sich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt dafür diesen zurückzusetzen. Das kann wenn dieser günstig gehakt ist schon im Wasser geschehen, wenn zB ein Griff den Kunstköder löst.
Wenn aber der Köder etwas tiefer sitzt kann es nötig sein den Fisch in eine passende Position (an Land) zu bringen  und gegebenenfalls eine Maulsperre einzusetzen um den Haken zu lösen.
Eine 2 Meter Abhakmatte hat man nicht immer dabei, da bleiben dem Fänger nicht allzuviele Alternativen.
Ist der Fisch dann aber vom Haken befreit ist der Umstand das dieser "im Dreck lag" noch lange kein Grund diesen dann trotz fehlender Verwertungsabsicht zu töten.
Die Entscheidung darüber ob eine das Leben des Fisches gefährdende gesundheitliche Beeinträchtigung des Fisches dem Zurücksetzen entgegensteht trifft hier allein der Fänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Das alles ist hier Offtopic!!!

Hier gehts nicht ums behandeln des Fisches, sondern um das Editorial von Matze Koch, in welchem er das anglerfeindliche Verhalten des GF Hanfland vom LFV-Bayern kommentiert, der in seinem Interview eben REIN GAR NICHTS ZUR  Behandlung des Fisches sagte!!


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Eine wirklich relevante Frage!
> Wenn ein Angler einen Fisch gehakt hat der für ihn nicht verwertbar ist, dann entscheidet er sich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt dafür diesen zurückzusetzen. Das kann wenn dieser günstig gehakt ist schon im Wasser geschehen, wenn zB ein Griff den Kunstköder löst.
> Wenn aber der Köder etwas tiefer sitzt kann es nötig sein den Fisch in eine passende Position (an Land) zu bringen  und gegebenenfalls eine Maulsperre einzusetzen um den Haken zu lösen.
> Eine 2 Meter Abhakmatte hat man nicht immer dabei, da bleiben dem Fänger nicht allzuviele Alternativen.
> ...



Und daran ändert auch nicht mal ein "schnelles" Foto vom Fisch mit Fänger.

Tibulskis Argumente sind einfach absurd.


----------



## Hannes.N (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Eine wirklich relevante Frage!
> Wenn ein Angler einen Fisch gehakt hat der für ihn nicht verwertbar ist, dann entscheidet er sich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt dafür diesen zurückzusetzen....
> ...Wenn aber der Köder etwas tiefer sitzt kann es nötig sein den Fisch in eine passende Position (an Land) zu bringen  und gegebenenfalls eine Maulsperre einzusetzen um den Haken zu lösen.
> Eine 2 Meter Abhakmatte hat man nicht immer dabei, da bleiben dem Fänger nicht allzuviele Alternativen...
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn ich den Fisch dann nicht verwerten kann oder will, dann hake ich ihn schnell ab, mache (falls es was kapitales ist) noch 1!! Foto (idealerweise im Wasser) und lasse danach den Fisch seines Weges schwimmen! 

Nicht noch ne Fotosession in zig Posen mit paniertem Fisch!

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## gründler (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Unter Wölfen"?
> Die jagen selber und tun aktiv was für ihre Ernährung...
> 
> ...



Kurz Ot,obwohl wer weiß in wie fern....

Böse Zungen behaupten die Wölfe und was nicht so alles wieder "angepflanzt" wurde in DE.damit man die Hege...usw. die ja eigentlich die Jäger....

Ist ja bei uns Anglern gerade ähnlich nur mit anderen "Waffen".

|wavey:


----------



## Victor Laszlo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Viele Angler in Deutschland sehen das in anderen Foren übrigens deutlich anders.



Das ist logisch. Die Gesammtheit der Angler stellt auch nur einen Querschnitt der Gesellschaft dar. Nicht jeder hat sich kritisch mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Erschreckend viele Angler glauben zu wissen das das Abknüppelgebot Deutschlandweit gilt und unumstösslich ist. Schliesslich sei es ein Gesetz und was geschrieben steht, egal ob man es dann in den eigenen Landesfischereigesetzen finden kann oder nicht, gilt!
So sind zB 1. und 2. Vorsitzender meines Vereins, ein Verein mit gut 8000 Mitgliedern, ansässig in NDS, davon überzeugt das jedwedes Zurücksetzen unzulässig ist und das Fische hier in NDS generell zu entnehmen seien. Traurig, aber dagegen gibts keine Pille.




tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn die Verbände das offiziell verteidigen, legitimieren wir das im Sinne aller Angler. Stärken wir damit die Position der Angler, oder geben wir PETA nur zusätzliche Argumente das Angeln weiter zu stigmatisieren?



Klares Jein. Die Augenthaler Bilder werden genau die Reaktionen hervorrufen, die in unserer Gesellschaft denkbar sind. So vielfältig wie das Empfinden und die Meinungen zum Thema in einer so grossen Gesellschaft nuneinmal sind, würden die Reaktionen sein.




tibulski schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht mal interessant dazu eine öffentliche Meinung einzuholen.



Die ist bekannt!
Ein Grossteil der Gesellschaft steht dem Angeln sehr positiv gegenüber. Und ganz besonders dem Zurücksetzen, so meine eigenen Erfahrungen,


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Viele Angler haben auch keine Ahnung oder quatschen einfach dummes Zeug nach..
Thema Dreck!

Auch werden dann mal 2- 3 Bilder mit Fisch als grosse Fotosession bezeichnet.

Wobei eine DSLR in 1 Sec.. ca. 10 Bilder anfertigen kann.
Und wenn dann der Kollege beim Anlanden und zurücksetzen noch fotografiert wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles ist hier Offtopic!!!
> 
> Hier gehts nicht ums behandeln des Fisches, sondern um das Editorial von Matze Koch, in welchem er das anglerfeindliche Verhalten des GF Hanfland vom LFV-Bayern kommentiert, der in seinem Interview eben REIN GAR NICHTS ZUR  Behandlung des Fisches sagte!!




Weiteres Offtopic wird stumpf in den Offtopic-Thread verschoben.

Wer will kann zu dem Thema "Auge und Behandlung de Fische" ja jederzeit selber nen Thread aufmachen, aber man muss den hier nicht kaputt schiessen damit.

Hier gehts aber nun mal definitiv nicht ums behandeln des Fisches, *sondern um das Editorial von Matze Koch, in welchem er das anglerfeindliche Verhalten des GF Hanfland vom LFV-Bayern kommentiert,* der in seinem Interview eben REIN GAR NICHTS ZUR  Behandlung des Fisches sagte!!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo,

in "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer", dem offiziellen Magazin des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e. V., wird in der Nr. 3/2016 vom 1. September auf Seite 22 dazu nochmal Stellung genommen.
Hinweis für Thomas: nimm vor dem Lesen eine Tablette gegen hohen Blutdruck.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Danke Dir - muss ich noch warten, bis sies online stellen..

Aber momentan kristallisiert sich Bayern vor allem zusammen mit B-W, Saarland, Westfalen-Lippe, Weser-Ems, S-H und dem DAFV eh als der Hort des anglerfeindlich Bösen heraus - da erwarte ich eh nix zielführend sinnvoll anglerfreundliches mehr.

Den Part "anglerfreundlich(er)" übernimmt ja gerade eher die "Sachsen-Achse"...


----------



## Rxlxhx (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Ich kann dem Matze nur beipflichten. Auch in meiner Gegend wurden in den letzten Jahren Gewässer zum FND oder dergleichen gemacht,teilweise unter fadenscheinigen Gründen. Ein Grund war wohl das vorkommen von Moderliesschen. Was der Bauer auf die rund um den Teich liegenden Felder spritzt, interessiert jedoch niemanden. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr wird ein weiteres Gewässer dicht gemacht,dazu in Kürze mehr unter PLZ Bereich 0.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Offftopic ins Offtopic verschoben >>> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283083
Hier gehts ums Editorial von Matze Koch und das anglerfeindliche Verbandsverhalten, nicht um das, was Auge gemacht hat.
Dazu kann jeder, ders will, nen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

In der neuen Fisch und Fang beschwert sich ein gewisser Edie Michel über das Editorial von Matze. Er bezeichnet es als polemisch und populistisch  und nimmt Hanfland in Schutz und sagt das er selbst,Hanfland und Göttle große Anstrengungen zum Thema Entnahmegebot unternehmen!
Was ich darüber denke kann ich leider hier nicht laut  schreiben... #q#q#q#q

Finde es aber sehr gut das F&F diesen Leserbrief veröffentlicht...so muß es sein #6


----------



## Berater (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Matze nur beipflichten. Auch in meiner Gegend wurden in den letzten Jahren Gewässer zum FND oder dergleichen gemacht,teilweise unter fadenscheinigen Gründen. Ein Grund war wohl das vorkommen von Moderliesschen. Was der Bauer auf die rund um den Teich liegenden Felder spritzt, interessiert jedoch niemanden. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr wird ein weiteres Gewässer dicht gemacht,dazu in Kürze mehr unter PLZ Bereich 0.
> 
> 
> MfG Rilehx



Also Landwirte diffamieren ist hier wohl das allerletzte, du *********


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Berater schrieb:


> du *********



Dorschangler ?


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Berater schrieb:


> Also Landwirte diffamieren ist hier wohl das allerletzte, du *********


....Bauer?:q :q :q


----------



## Kami One (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Matze Koch hat sich mal wieder ordentlich gegen die Petra aufgeregt. Sehr gutes Video. Die Beispiele die er bringt, sind doch Beweis genug was für Hirnis da agieren.

http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/video-angler-matze-koch-rechnet-mit-peta-ab.html


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür, warum das sehr viel geteilte Video von Facebook verbannt worden ist? Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es gegen Facebook Richtlinien verstößt.


----------



## Ørret (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Stimmt das Petra Video ist nicht mehr da....Aber hier läuft es noch.
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/video-angler-matze-koch-rechnet-mit-peta-ab.html

Könnte mir denken das Petra ihm ihre Anwälte und Änhänger massiv auf den Hals gehetzt haben.


----------



## Kami One (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Auf youtube kann man sich das Video auch angucken. 

https://youtu.be/JR-dAXlJJXM


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Könnte mir denken das Petra ihm ihre Anwälte und Änhänger massiv auf den Hals gehetzt haben.


Laut dem, was ich gehört habe, sollte da nichts freiwillig entfernt worden sein.

Auch sehe ich gerade keinen Grund dafür, warum dieses Video gelöscht werden dürfte. Da ist nichts was gegen irgendwelche Rechte oder sonstiges verstoßen dürfte. Gerne darf mich da jemand eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Ørret (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

War ja nur ne Vermutung meinerseits... Frag ihn doch mal direkt


----------



## Semmel_PB (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Also ich habe es auch auf facebook geteilt und bei mir isses noch da. Man kann es auch ganz normal abspielen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Semmel_PB schrieb:


> Also ich habe es auch auf facebook geteilt und bei mir isses noch da. Man kann es auch ganz normal abspielen. |kopfkrat


Einen YouTube Link oder das Video direkt auf Facebook?
Denn bei mir und auch allen anderen ist es aus der Timeline verschwunden.


----------



## Semmel_PB (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Ich habe es auf Facebook geteilt.Ist das dann nur ein Link? Man kann auf jeden Fall sehen was es ist und auch direkt dort abspielen. Da geht also kein neues Fenster auf oder so..


----------



## bigpit12 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Matze hat das Video definitiv nicht selbst entfernt. Den Beitrag hat Facebook gesperrt. 
Hatte ihn eben gefragt.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Aha, und warum? Gibt es da Informationen zu?
Wer hatte da seine Finger im Spiel?


----------



## bigpit12 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aha, und warum? Gibt es da Informationen zu?
> Wer hatte da seine Finger im Spiel?



Das hat er mir leider nicht sagen können. 
Er hat mir aber den Artikel bei Outfox noch einmal verlinkt

http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/video-angler-matze-koch-rechnet-mit-peta-ab.html

Ich tippe ja mal Stark das PETRA da interveniert hat... aber das ist auch nur *meine Vermutung* und beruht nicht auf Aussagen von Matze.

Toll finde ich die schnelle Antwortzeit von Ihm... das ist wirklich nah am Leser#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Wenn das so sein sollte, dann haben die da auch schon Einfluss.
Ich will gar nicht daran denken wer so auf die allgemeine Informationen Einfluss nimmt.
Und wie viele Leute ihre Informationen fast nur aus facebook beziehen.....

Schlimm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aha, und warum? Gibt es da Informationen zu?
> Wer hatte da seine Finger im Spiel?



Ich denke mal, dass hier ganz einfach mehrere PETA-Jünger aktiv geworden sind und den Artikel gemeldet haben. Den Rest hat Facebook erledigt.

Er bezeichnet PETA-Anhänger als geistesgestört. Das ist eine grenzwertige Sache und kann auch schnell in Anzeigen enden.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Das kann. Aber wir werden als mörder bezeichnet, ist das juristisch korrekt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wenn das so sein sollte, dann haben die da auch schon Einfluss.
> Ich will gar nicht daran denken wer so auf die allgemeine Informationen Einfluss nimmt.
> Und wie viele Leute ihre Informationen fast nur aus facebook beziehen.....
> 
> Schlimm



Facebook ist momentan ganz stark im politischen Fokus wegen es Themas Hasskommentare und muss solche Kommentare in kurzer Zeit löschen. Die haben für Deutschland eine eigene Arbeitsgruppe gegründet, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht, als Hinweisen nachzugehen. Und diese Arbeitsgruppe hat hier halt gehandelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das kann. Aber wir werden als mörder bezeichnet, ist das juristisch korrekt?



Nein, ist es nicht. Und wenn dich jemand als Mörder bezeichnet, zeige ihn an.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Bezeichnet peta nicht Jäger und Angler als mörder?
Und auch über facebook?


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

FB ist schon ein komischer Verein. Hatte letztens einen Kommentar gemeldet wo explizite Morddrohungen verteilt wurden. Zwei Tage später kam von FB die Meldung,  dass der Kommentar nicht gegen ihre Regeln verstößt. Aber der völlig korrekte Beitrag von Matze würd gesperrt. Muss man nicht verstehen... 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Faceb. und *Petra* haben für Deutschland eine eigene Arbeitsgruppe gegründet, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht, als Hinweisen nachzugehen. Und diese Arbeitsgruppe hat hier halt gehandelt.



Nicht nur FB hat diese Gruppe.......


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Ich kann es nicht verstehen. Da misst doch jemand mit zweierlei maß, oder jemand hat da ganz gewaltig die Finger im Spiel.
Will gar nicht wissen wer, das regt mich nur auf.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Matze hat das Video definitiv nicht selbst entfernt. Den Beitrag hat Facebook gesperrt.
> Hatte ihn eben gefragt.


In meinen Augen ergibt das keinen Sinn.
Es gibt nichts in dem Video, was gegen die Facebook Richtlinien verstoßen konnte.

Ich habe selbst schon Beiträge gemeldet wo Leuten in den Kopf geschossen worden ist, zu Mord und Gewalt aufgerufen wurde, Selbstjustiz von einem Mob an Menschen ausgeführt worden ist und mehr. Es wurde bis auf eine Ausnahme kein Beitrag auf Facebook entfernt.



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bezeichnet peta nicht Jäger und Angler als mörder?
> Und auch über facebook?


Der einzige Beitrag - der Mal entfernt worden ist nach einer Meldung von mir - war ein PETA Video. Frag mich aber nicht welches das noch war.


----------



## Ørret (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Solange sich keiner beschwert löschen die vielleicht auch nix....Also immer schön fleißig über die Tierrechtler beschweren , dann wird deren Kram vielleicht ja auch gelöscht.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Facebook ist bei der Umsetzung seiner Richtlinien sehr inkonsequent, beispielsweise wurde vor etwa einem Jahr ein Bild zensiert, das eine Gans vor einem Lagerfeuer zeigt. Dabei sieht es so aus, als würde die Gans brennen. Das reichte aus, um das Bild als "Sensiblen Inhalt" zu zensieren.
Bei tatsächlich brennenden Menschen wird leider nicht immer durchgegriffen.
Wegen solcher Fehltritte, insbesondere aufgrund der "Fire Duck" zog Facebook schon viel Spott auf sich, eine nachvollziehbare und konsequente Umsetzung der Richtlinien könnte ja den Anschein eines seriösen Unternehmens erwecken.


----------



## Ganerc (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hier mal eine Seite die sich mit Radikalen Tierschutz auseinandersetzt     http://www.gerati.de/


----------



## Hechtbär (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Juristisch gesehen kann PETRA|splat2: Jäger und Angler als Mörder bezeichnen. Genauso legal ist es, Petraner geistesgestört zu nennen. Solange man bei einer Gruppe bleibt und niemanden direkt nennt ist das legal
 --> Soldaten sind Mörder- Urteil

 Da ich kein Facebook mehr habe, bin ich aber Gott sei Dank von dieser sozialen-Netzwerk-Sch... nicht mehr betroffen und angel viel entspannter! :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Juristisch gesehen kann PETRA|splat2: Jäger und Angler als Mörder bezeichnen.


Wenn man es genau nimmt, kann PETA es juristisch nicht so verwenden. Denn der Mord impliziert den Menschen als geschädigte Person. Tiermörder kann es faktisch nicht geben. #c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Genauso legal ist es, Petraner geistesgestört zu nennen. Solange man bei einer Gruppe bleibt und niemanden direkt nennt ist das legal
> --> Soldaten sind Mörder- Urteil



Die Aussage "Soldaten sind Mörder" ist nur dann straffrei, wenn sie sich nicht eine eine spezielle Person richtet. PETA ist aber eine juristische Person und somit ist die Gesamtkonstellation komplett anders:
http://www.rechtslexikon.net/d/beleidigung/beleidigung.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Dann sollte man Petaanhänger oder -fans sagen.:m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Den Namen (peta) weglassen und umschreiben mit, was weiß ich organisierte tierschützer, oder so.
Dann Ware es legal?


----------



## Hechtbär (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Peta ist eine Juristische Person. Aber Petaner sind Mitglieder dort. Und somit zieht das nicht. 

Die Polizei kann ich auch nicht beleidigen.
Polizisten in ihrer Gesamtheit schon. 

Aber soll ja nicht das Thema sein. 
Einig sind wir uns denke ich alle in dem was wir über diese Terroristen denken! #q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Den Namen (peta) weglassen und umschreiben mit, was weiß ich organisierte tierschützer, oder so.
> Dann Ware es legal?


Tier*rechtler*, mit Schutz haben die nichts zu tun.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Peta ist eine Juristische Person. Aber Petaner sind Mitglieder dort. Und somit zieht das nicht.
> 
> Die Polizei kann ich auch nicht beleidigen.
> Polizisten in ihrer Gesamtheit schon.
> ...



Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Aber egal was wir über die denken...
Es werden immer mehr.
Es werden vor allem harmlose bürger, die Tiere lieben,
Auf deren Seite gezogen, weil sie meinen die schützen Tiere....


----------



## Siggi2607 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hier auch mal ein interessanter Link.
Bei Matze Koch auf der FB Seite gefunden.

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583


Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

REINE HEUCHELEI vom Saarverband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4624313#post4624313


----------

